
5 critical learnings they don't teach you in business school - TimJRobinson
http://www.evosoftware.com/email-marketing/5-critical-learnings-they-dont-teach-you-in-business-school
======
powera
"Learnings"? Seriously?

And the summary of the points seems to be "Work all the time and send lots of
spam". And apparently foursquare cost millions of dollars to start.

